# SCADS May 11th Bringing/Wanted Thread



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Just to keep the other thread for attendance, feel free to post what you're bringing or looking for at the meet


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My want list is directly tied to your greenhouse availability...LOL


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking for Brazilian Yellow heads... 

Also, same as frogparty... haha.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

If there is any interest I was thinking of making some extra clay substrate from Doug's recipe, I cleared it with him and he said it was fine. Would charge the same he does, $30 a gallon. Proceeds to TWI, just want to recoup material cost. Just shoot me a PM if you would like me to bring you some. 

I'm specifically looking for some A. Pepperi, broad leaf plants, spike mosses, and some larger broms.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, Id buy some for sure


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Wanted: Green springtails.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill bring you one of my cultures, J


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

Wanted:

R. Variablis trio or larger group
D. leucomelas large groups of froglets
Azureus large groups of froglets


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

JPccusa said:


> Wanted: Green springtails.


I have a ton of temperates, can I dye them green?.. lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

only if you do it one springtail at a time....for consistency


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a few BYH eggs should be OTW by the meeting if so I will bring some for you


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's some stuff I'll be bringing.....
Isopods,...dwarf white, Costa Rican dwarf purple, dwarf grey and a few orange isos.
Springtails....temperate white and pinks.
Fruitflys...melos, wingless standards and gold, Hydei, black and gold.
(On the flys do give me a heads-up on what you want me to bring up, I don't want to take home too many extras)
Bean beetles.
Sea grape leaves.
Manzanita branches 
Frogs....I'll have varadero froglets, F.G. vents, and possibly some adult azureus..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Erik- want some purple isos and sea grape leaves


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

If I come to visit I will bring lots of Manzanita stumps or branches that I will sell for inexpensive as you will have to sanitize and clean.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

VenomR00 said:


> If I come to visit I will bring lots of Manzanita stumps or branches that I will sell for inexpensive as you will have to sanitize and clean.


DO IT!!!! I have access to a huge autoclave. Im not scared of some stump cleaning


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Erik- want some purple isos and sea grape leaves


Ok..........do you need them now or do you want to wait until the meet??


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I would either need somewhere to stay for the night before or that day because I don't really wanna drive far two days in a row. So either know of a place or anyone wanna loan me and my girlfriend room in I can make it worth your wild with a free stump of your choice ^.^


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

let me run it by my GF, I might have the room open. I think her friend is coming the next weekend, but cant remember

Erik, I might hit you up before the meet.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

If frogparty's GF says no then I will see if I can find a cheap hotel room since I did some math and it seems possible. I would need to know how many people would want to buy some. I know two for sure so if anyone is interested please Like. Feel free to also email me and we can talk about how many pieces you would like and sizes.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a few magnolia leaves and pieces of high density foam. Free, if anyone at SCADS is interested.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

let me see if you can stay at my pad, but since ivetakin over evolvstll my house is a huge mess


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Count me in on some iso's, pink springs, and bean beetles. Funny how I have more species of bugs than I do frogs.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

well since I am pretty positive I will be going, all I really will be looking for are plants and bugs since I really only have a small frog collection right now. And will for a while.

1.1 Black Jeans
1.1 Black Jeans
1.1 2013 Rio Branco

Will be all I have and they will just be starting to breed when the meet happens I wouldn't have froglets to offer =(

Please PM me if you are looking for Manzanita so that I can get an idea of what sizes people our looking for.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Bonnie of course I'll be coming to this meet. Looking for some good large pieces of manzanita for some large builds so I'm interested in picking up some cool pieces.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

And I'll also have phase22 panels..


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Bonnie, looks like Gabe and I will be making the trip back to SoCal! 

I should have..
Reticulatus
Benedicta
Southern Variabilis
Tincs- Patricia, Oy, YB, Bakhuis, Matecho, cobalt, Azureus, PB. 
Leucs
Escudo 
And some others im sure I left out..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

wahahaha!!!! Im a tenative yes for southern variabilis.. dont know where Ill put them....LOL


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome Chris! Robert and I are installing the swamp cooler on the greenhouse now, should hopefully be pretty nice here by the time of the meet


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

BonnieLorraine said:


> Awesome Chris! Robert and I are installing the swamp cooler on the greenhouse now, should hopefully be pretty nice here by the time of the meet


Nice! Can't wait to check it out! I was already jealous, I'm sure this trip is just going to force my hand in getting going with my own backyard oasis!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Long shot but anyone have red eyed tree frogs?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

hey guys,

i'll be there for sure. i also have 3 ten verts that were once nicely planted and running available. they've been sitting dry without lights for a few months so they'll need work. i'm tired of looking at them, so, free for a good home. if anyone has plants/cuttings or microfauna theyd trade i'd appreciate them. dont need anything else.

-brett

p.s., also have two free dirty 40 gallons in the garage if anyone is interested.


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Bonnie, looks like Gabe and I will be making the trip back to SoCal!
> 
> I should have..
> Reticulatus
> ...


I'm interested in southern variablis...



cowboy232350 said:


> Long shot but anyone have red eyed tree frogs?


I should have some sub-adults to adults available...


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Bonnie, looks like Gabe and I will be making the trip back to SoCal!
> 
> I should have..
> Reticulatus
> ...


Standard Benedicta? or Pampa hermosa?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

guess i should say, 40 gallons are already spoken for... that was quick. thanks guys.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like I may be able to make this meet. May not be able to stay long thanks to prior engagements but I will probably grace you all with my presence for a little while 

I would be interested in a gallon of the clay substrate and i need some leaf litter if anyone has any available. 

I have a 2 year old red galac probable female available if anyone is interested. Also have 2 juvi azureus' and 1 or 2 probable male vanzolini available. Got a few young banded imitator and a few young lowland fantasticus also. I won't be bringing anything unless I'm asked to bring it for someone. 

See ya'all there!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I would like to attend. I'll try to carpool with a few other froggers from Ventura. I'll confirm closer to the date and list what I have/what I need.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I will have some orange sirensis available looking to trade them for any type of wood cork bark/rounds ghost wood, manzanita whatever any one has to trade


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm feeling that this is may be a full house event - Bonnie let me know on fb if you want me to bring any extra food or other things.

I'll try to bring some unique and unusual plants along with other goodies. Looking forward to this meet!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll have a trio of vanzos about 2m otw by then , they are already fat!
I'm sure ill have a few odds and ends, as well as a couple plants.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like I can get the day off for this one.

I have available
proven pair of luecs
proven pair of green and bronze auratus
red vittatus juvies 3
wide banded vittatus juvies 3 
nicaraguan auratus subadults 5
fine spot luecs 5
male azureventris plus 3 tadpoles for those who want a project
female el dorado

Making room for other things I may part with 
2.1 trio of Brazilian yellowhead tincts
1.1 pair of cobalts
imitator
intermedius

Looking for 
female cauchero
male el dorado
male solarte
female vanzo
male yellow popa

thanks
Eric


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I have a female cauchero I can spare Eric


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

If bonnie cant spare hers i think i have an extra female as well. Also have a Eldorado about 10 months old, ill keep a eye out for calling.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Cool deal on the female caucheros Dillon and Bonnie.

Here is a revised list with pricing, got lots of requests

luecomelas proven pair $250
luecomelas probable pair $200
luecomelas juvies 3 for $100
5 fine spot luecomelas $75 each (calling males in the bunch)
green and bronze auratus pair proven $250
5 nicaraguan auratus near adults $45
3 red vittatus juvies for $75
3 wide banded vittatus juvies for $75
1 male azureventris plus 3 tads for $100
3 adult size red galacts $100 each

proven trio 2.1 of brazilian yellowhead tincts $400
proven pair of cobalts old line $300
proven trio of yellow/green bicolor sndf $350
proven group of 4 standard imitator $400
proven group of 5 tarapoto intermedius $550
proven group of 6 tarlton intermedius $650

Please pm with questions/details
thanks
Eric


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a male Cayo de Agua for sale. $150 I will also throw in a male Almirante for free if anyone buys the Cayo.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

LF Adult Brazilian Yellow Head female(s).
PM me if you any for the next SCADS meeting.
Thanks!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had people asking what I will have available, so here goes.

Philodendrons, Monsteras, Peperomias, Rhaphidophoras, Dischidias, Begonias, and whatever else I have left over from the three shows I have preceding SCADS (I've propagated quite a bit)

A ton of Neoregelias and Aechmeas, from mini vivarium up to landscape size

Isopods and Tropical Springtails

Leaf Litter

Manzanita, Cork, and Vines

and possibly some ABG if I have any left from the shows

oh, and some baby webfoot and tiger geckos, if anyone here is into those


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm looking for some R. Imitator Varaderos, and either R. Imitator chazuta or R. Imitator Baja Huallaga. Pm me
thanks
edit: vanzos and flavos too. 
PS. I'm only getting 1 species other than varaderos if it matters


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Also possibly any kind of Lamasi/Sirensis...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry about all these posts lol. I'm officially looking for Tarapotos.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Flight is booked. Can't wait! (It's been so long)

As of now I will be bringing (if asked)
3subadult flavovittatus
as well as some begonia 'lita'. Have enough for a couple of people. 
May add more depending on how big other froglets are

Eric and Bonnie, I will bring the lita you asked for


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

If I can't find anyone to trade me I will have a probable Nahn line female Black Jean and a probable Frye line Black Jean for trade for the opposite sexes.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I'd be interested in 

ferns, small flowering plants(Episcia esque.) 

beginner thumbnails potentially?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Dendrobait said:


> I'd be interested in
> 
> ferns, small flowering plants(Episcia esque.)
> 
> beginner thumbnails potentially?


I'll be bringing a bunch of French Guyana vents if your interested...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I am also interested in a peperomia sp Ecuador, or something similar.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am going to start collecting wood next weekend. I am curious as to what people are looking for so that I can start getting the exact ones. I will start posting pictures of stumps and branches for people to get an idea of what I will be selling.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I would like free small pieces (3x2) of clean bark to add to my isopods cultures. The pieces I found were from an avocado farm and therefore were whitewashed.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

VenomR00 said:


> I am going to start collecting wood next weekend. I am curious as to what people are looking for so that I can start getting the exact ones. I will start posting pictures of stumps and branches for people to get an idea of what I will be selling.


I am looking for a larger, sturdier piece to put on my porch as a showpiece for mounted Neoregelias. Stump would be awesome, big branch is good too


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Just to make sure, this wood is legally harvested with the proper permits right?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> I would like free small pieces (3x2) of clean bark to add to my isopods cultures. The pieces I found were from an avocado farm and therefore were whitewashed.


Just curious, what is the purpose of this?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

goof901 said:


> Just curious, what is the purpose of this?


Isopods are often found under bark in nature. Someone told me to add bark to my cultures 'cause they love it. I guess it would be the same effect as adding cardboard on top of the substrate, just better.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

It is legally collected for multiple reasons. Arizona law is very loose on conservation, I however never collect live wood with color in it because I don't like killing plants, also I have had border patrol stop me and say it was okay so I know it is okay.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

JPccusa said:


> Isopods are often found under bark in nature. Someone told me to add bark to my cultures 'cause they love it. I guess it would be the same effect as adding cardboard on top of the substrate, just better.


when I lived in WA, I used to do Madrone bark for all my isopod cultures, best cultures Ive ever made. Now Im in So Cal, no madrone down here


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

frogparty said:


> when I lived in WA, I used to do Madrone bark for all my isopod cultures, best cultures Ive ever made. Now Im in So Cal, no madrone down here


Have you tried any other bark?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have cardboard in my dwarf whites and they love it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I never tried other bark. On Madrone trees, the bark "sheds" throughout the year, and is easy to harvest without hurting the trees. Theres always TONS of isopods under that bark, on the trees! So I knew it was amazing stuff. Madrone leaf litter is the best too.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I will bring some bark but it won't me Manzanita but another type that a few people use here. I will sell a bunch of 15 for like 1.50 or something. They will not be small ^.^ Iso's love them, Froglets love them, and Frogs love them lol so it can be used for lots of different things.

Also I will try to get shots of my roots on the manzanita so you can see how nice the root structure gets into it. I have a few that have roots that start on one side and pop out the other without even going around. It is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just booked my flight!! I can bring:

4-6 month oow UE Southern variabilis - more than 10 available
4+ month old UE veradero's (some may be sexable by then) - several
2 month UE Green Sirensis (Maybe) - 1-2
1.2 Trio 2010 strictly import El Dorado's
1.1 O. pumilio 'Man Creek 2006'
Plants maybe

Looking for:

Broms, hopefully bonnie is stocking up 
Ameerega sp.'s
Oophaga species

Can't wait

ed parker


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Forgot to add the following to my available list:

1 proven male 2008 O. pumilio 'El Dorado' Not the prettiest, but one of my most interactive frogs. I have a call I play to him and he comes out every time and starts calling back. $75 to good home or will trade 

1 male Original european import R. variabilis. free to home that has more to work with. Purchased from frogbrothel.com

1 x 7 year old male R. ventrimaculatus 'FG grey leg' - free to good home

Because I'm flying, I will only be bringing animals that are asked for.

Thanks and I can't wait!

I would also like to know if anyone in South Cali is working with mantella's???


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'll be looking for a female citronela and a female vanzo.lmk.thanks.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey all!! Long time!! I will definitely be at this one even if I need to hike to get there!! This is what I'm looking for:

AGB mix
Fruit fly media
Excelsior
Petri dishes
Film canisters (with or without suction cups)
Magnolia leaves
Indian leaves
Moss
Aquatic plants for the 3 tanks I have with water features

And maybe a frog or two  lol I've already pm'd some of you who have frogs I'm interested in. I look forward to seeing you all again!!

BONNIE: I plan on dropping a good chunk on more of your beautiful broms!! I LOVED the package you sent me, when I finish the tanks I'm working on putting them into I will have to send you pictures!!


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry forgot to add I'm also looking for a female inferalanis


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have some LED strips (from eBay) 3 rolls equivalent. I started doing this DIY but got lazy. Will include power sources and aluminum bars I planned on using as a heat sink. 

I will be looking for some cool plants.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone planning on bringing any cultures of isopods other than the typical 5-10 count starter cultures? If you have any good cultures available let me know. Whites, gray, orange, purple, any type of iso really.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Anyone planning on bringing any cultures of isopods other than the typical 5-10 count starter cultures? If you have any good cultures available let me know. Whites, gray, orange, purple, any type of iso really.


I have like 10 cultures of whites they have prolly 20+ in each. I can condense them if you want. Also have abut 40 cultures of temperate springs that are booming.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Anyone planning on bringing any cultures of isopods other than the typical 5-10 count starter cultures? If you have any good cultures available let me know. Whites, gray, orange, purple, any type of iso really.


I have some dense cultures of whites as well and can split out some purple and striped cultures.

Hey Diz, I could use a couple "booming" temperate springtail cultures.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll take one of each!



phender said:


> I have some dense cultures of whites as well and can split out some purple and striped cultures.
> 
> Hey Diz, I could use a couple "booming" temperate springtail cultures.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Is it me or did someone's post earlier get deleted?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

phender said:


> I have some dense cultures of whites as well and can split out some purple and striped cultures.
> 
> Hey Diz, I could use a couple "booming" temperate springtail cultures.


No problem phil. I take plant trades


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll be bringing some of the above mentioned plus some pink springtails, dwarf grey and a few orange isos...and I too like plant trades!!


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

bsr8129 said:


> Is it me or did someone's post earlier get deleted?


Yes my post was deleted because it is considered an advertisement. I am currently banned from selling on here because ....well honestly I haven't received an answer to that. So I am sorry but I cannot put my stuff up on this board. 

I still can't wait to meet everyone and it will be nice to have fellow froggers close to me.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dillon, can you please save me 2 booming cultures of white springtails?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

miko12 said:


> Dillon, can you please save me 2 booming cultures of white springtails?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Will do!

Also if anyone wants some live oak leaf litter, I can sterilize some. Let me know so I know how much to make. My PMs are always full so just email me.

[email protected] 

_Dillon


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

If anyone wants excelsior I can bring plenty of it.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dendrobait said:


> If anyone wants excelsior I can bring plenty of it.


How much are you charging for the excelsior??


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I've started a list with people that have rsvp'd. If you signed up on facebook or are messaging me here, please shoot me a message letting me know how how many +1 or +2 or +whatever you will have coming so I can plan food accordingly. Cost of food per person is $5, and I will be sending out my paypal email address in a few weeks. I'm asking a per vendor donation of $5 for partial table or $10 for a full table which will be going to TWI. I'm discussing with Ron what the money will go towards, but it's looking like it will be for helping their Chilean amphibian collection project. I'll be collecting that at the meet since I have no idea how many people are going to be vending yet, and we should all have plenty of cash on us, and yes, I will be charging myself the vendor fee too


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bonnie, will there be an auction or raffle at this meet? Just curious


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

That is completely up to you guys and if you want to donate stuff, I'll be more than happy to have an auction if there are donations.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I can donate wood. Also I may setup a table because I think there has been enough interest so put me down on a table ^.^


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> I would also like to know if anyone in South Cali is working with mantella's???


I am. PM me if you want to discuss.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

As long as there is still space available, we will be there with some supplies, and a few sliding-front vert tanks. I can also bring any kits, plants, feeders, or dry goods available on the website, but I will probably limit these items to what is requested before the event. I also have a couple of adult female Oyapocks that I would like to sell/trade. PM if there is anything you would like us to bring.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

anybody have some of Doug's silver temperates here?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking for peperomia 'ecuador'


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will have the following available:

Proven Male Lowland Fant $125

Proven Female Benedicta $150 w/ 12x12x18 Exo

Proven Male Almirante $50 w/ Tank

Let me know


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

MrsKermitt2012 said:


> How much are you charging for the excelsior??


I'd prefer to trade for things.

Actually, are there any rules about people without tables selling/bartering?

If anyone is into caudates, I can bring Spanish ribbed newt adult pairs (CB and raised by me, about 4 years old big fatties).


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Almost forgot, I have a proven pair of Tarapotos for sale as well. $150


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Bonnie, looks like Gabe and I will be making the trip back to SoCal!
> 
> I should have..
> Reticulatus
> ...


Shoot me a PM on those Bakhuis!!!!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I would like to personally thank Bonnie for bringing me back to the dark side and letting me know there is a meet. So where are the cookies?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Would anyone be interested in Rhaphis sp. superdwarf palms? These are one of the smallest palm trees in the world and would be great in a viv-they top out at about a foot. I'd like to order some from a supplier in Florida, but the minimum order is $100. I need several people willing to buy in for it to be worth it for a poor ex-college student...but I love the idea of replicating the understory look with palm "seedlings"
~Joseph


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I'm glad I found this thread because I was sitting there looking at the other one trying to figure out what was going on.... 

Anyways, I'm not sure If I will be able to attend this meet due to prior engagements but If I do I will have my LED light systems available at that time and will let the Locals get there hands on them first, before I start selling them here/online!

Single LED light system starts at $36
Two LED light system starts at (Please PM me if you're interested) Price is still undetermined
Four LED light system starts at $128
Eight LED light system starts at (Please PM me if you're interested) Price is still undetermined

I would like to give a Local SCADS discount but if people prefer, I would like to donate the discount proceeds to TWI!

I will demo them for those of you that are interested these are super bright LED lights! Please PM me with any questions you have or interest, specs can be found here; http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-info-questions/92542-new-led-light-system.html

Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm looking for small pieces of flat tree fern panels (for springtails collection) and Repashy's Vitamin A Plus.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I won't be out there, but if anyone has a calling campana auratus, I'm sure Chris can grab it for me.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be selling and buying for the whole group in SWFG ^.^ so anyone that makes a deal with someone part of SWFG please just make the deal and I will bring or return the products ^.^


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey JP..I've got some of your vit-a that I can give you if you haven't found it elsewhere!!


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

So I will be showing everyone a Manzanita Stump that I will be selling for 100 dollars. I will be cleaning it and hopefully pressure washing it, if I can find someone in town that will loan me theirs ^.^























As you can see its a large stump that I can split into two if no one is interested in the single stump. I would suggest if you do use this you would need at least 100gallon long or maybe a 55cube.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

peperomia emarginella? anybody?


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have some pepermia emarginella.

I'm looking for some good fruit fly media, 18 cube or 18x18x24 exo or zoomed, rare epyphitic ferns.

Please let me know.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

LF sub adult Powder blue tinc(s). 
PM me if you have any to bring/sell.

Thanks!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

and I'm also looking for some pilea grandifolia. Let me know
Thanks


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not positive yet if I'll be able to attend however; if I am able to, I have the following available:

H. Azureiventris froglets (I might have a dozen or so)

D. Leucomelas froglets (at least 5 or 6)

D. Tinctorius "Bakhuis" female & froglet

D. Tinctorius "Alanis" male

If interested, hit me up as I will not be bringing anything spoken for prior to the meet.

I'm really hoping to make it this time as it has been almost a year since I've been able to hang out with you motha-froggers. If you are interested in anything I have available, email me at [email protected] or call/text me at (909)800-6610.

-Christian


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I can bring up some R. Ventrimacula, Sean Stewart line, if anybody is interested. I've got #9 available all are 1 to 2 1/2 months ootw...
I'll also have some varaderos...
Let me know....


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

If for some reason Christian can't make it I will be able to deliver his frogs to the meet. Just let him know so we can make arrangements. 

On a side note, anyone looking for a couple 4+ month old azureus? I have 2 that I'd like to try and find new homes for. 



SnakePaparazzi said:


> I'm not positive yet if I'll be able to attend however; if I am able to, I have the following available:
> 
> H. Azureiventris froglets (I might have a dozen or so)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

Can't wait for the 11th. I am looking for a female azureus. If any one has one available let me know.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

So glad I found this thread! Thank you Bonnie for hosting another SCADS meet. I will definitely be there with my hubby. I have over 20 Patricia's about 4-6 months out of water. Selling for $20.00 each or $100.00 for 7. Also have Bumble Bee Toads that are at least 2 years old. Have 6 of them and would like to sell all 6 for $125.00. There is at least 2 females in the bunch. A few sub-adult Azureus for $20.00. I am selling cheap, because I have so many! Just PM me with any questions. Colleen


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

If you want a name tag, please reply to this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/95389-scads-name-tags-may-11th.html#post842102


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have available;

1.1 Oyapock (proven)
1.1.? Standard Imitator Group (proven)
2.2 Banded Leucomelas (really need to move these guys so please make an offer)
1.1 Red Vitattus (proven)
Some baby Yellowbacks @ $20/each
Male (no Spot) Citronella and a baby that I've been raising in hopes of a female (will give good deal on both) 
Female Dwarf cobalt (or looking to trade for a male)

Please PM me with questions. Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## RabidWombat (Aug 4, 2012)

If someone will have isopods, other than dwarf white, available I will probably buy a colony of each.

I'll also be looking for some leaf litter. 

If anyone wants to make prior arrangements please shoot me a message.
(I'm too lazy to go through 11 pages to see who is bringing them.  )


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

RabidWombat said:


> If anyone wants to make prior arrangements please shoot me a message.
> (I'm too lazy to go through 11 pages to see who is bringing them.  )


Change your settings to display 40 posts per page and you'll only have to look over 3 pages. Not bad at all.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> Change your settings to display 40 posts per page and you'll only have to look over 3 pages. Not bad at all.


I did not know you could that - thanks for the tip JP!


----------



## TheReptileGuy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Guys, This is one of my first posts on the site and I am kind of confused.  I am wondering what this meeting is and where it is, and who can all come, and what people will be selling/buying if they are even selling. I am building a new vivarium and I am in dire need of bromiliads and I can't find them anywhere. 

If anyone can tell me what this "meeting" is and/or where I can get bromiliads that would be very help full. Thank you very much.


----------



## RabidWombat (Aug 4, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Change your settings to display 40 posts per page and you'll only have to look over 3 pages. Not bad at all.


Thanks for that tip! This is a much better way to read

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys I have a few large water-proof plywood terrariums available (never used). They measure lxwxh 32"x21"x38 and since they are kind of big I will only bring them if requested or another previous arrangement can be made. pm if interested please.

Still going to try and bring a few plants as usual.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Is any one a distributor of lightyourreptiles I need one 11w jungle dawn light bulb.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I have now had 11 pay through paypal for the food cover fee, thank you to everyone who has done so  If you haven't paid yet, please do so soon, I need time to get my grocery shopping done, my paypal email address is [email protected]. If for some reason you can't do paypal, please drop me a note so I can mark you down as cash at the meet. Thank you


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

sent you a PM .....Colleen


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 45 gal. acrylic Hexagonal tank with wood cabinet/stand. Both are like new. $50 takes it all. 
Let me know. I'm not going to bring it unless someone wants it.


----------



## RabidWombat (Aug 4, 2012)

phender, PM sent

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have two standard imitator between 3-6 months. If anyone is interested.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok so I am exremly late at getting in on this post but work been crazy busy. I'll be getting there later in the afternoon with a few interests;

Selling:
Dwarf Cobalts $25ea 
Vents $20ea
both are only a little over 2months oow, so please experienced interests only.
PM if interested

Also wanting to know if anyone has a female crystobal they would trade for a calling male.....please? I have 3 males now lol


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

(I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread but...)

I will be bringing some *Plant clippings*:
peperomia orba
Unknown peperomia (Possibly scandens or glabella)
cissus amazonica
dischidia ovata
Pilea microphylla

I have around *6 Epipedobates anthonyi zarayunga froglets* for sale. 
3 months old eating Hydei flies. plus more tads in the water (Sean Steward Line / Herpetologic)
Please let me know if there is any interest in them so I can see if I should bring them to the meet.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

So after spending the last 2 hours working with my girlfriend separating woods and pricing I think I have a fair price. I will bring what I hope will be a wide selection for each person. That being said sometimes lines do get crossed as too what pieces look like what so please inquire while there.

I am not sure if I will be taking credit cards or not but please bring cash for sure ^.^. Also I will be bringing twigs. For every $10 dollars you will get a twig, also if you buy 50 dollars or more you will get 10% off.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'll be bringing sale/trade
10-15 1-3months leucomelas for 25 or 5 for 100

2.2 super blue auratus 2+years 250 cash
1.1 pumilio el dorado 250 been laying eggs cash
1.0 vanzolini 100 cash/trade
1.0 yellow back 60 cash/trade

i'm looking to pair some of my lonely frogs lmk.if you have their pair so we can work something out.if i can find pair s i'll be selling or trading

0.1 cobalt over 2years i been triying to pair but so far not luck 60 cash/trade

1.0 male citronella big and healthy 70 cash/trade
adult matecho it was sold to me as a male 60 cash/trade
adult giant orange sold to me as female 70 cash/trade
1.0 green sipalawini tint part of my trio 80 cash/trade
adult a.galactonotus orange 2 years+ i think is a female 40 cash/trade 
1 juvi leucomelas 35 cash/trade 

also i have an exo terra 18x18x36 for 150 cash/trade.

what i'm looking for is.
-female vanzo
-lowland fant.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 1, 2007)

JPccusa said:


> Change your settings to display 40 posts per page and you'll only have to look over 3 pages. Not bad at all.


Maybe it's the late hour, but I can't figure out how to do this. It would be very helpful indeed if I could change the settings. Please instruct. Thanks.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey mora, i have a proven female yellow back.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> Hey mora, i have a proven female yellow back.


pm"d you..........


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Maybe it's the late hour, but I can't figure out how to do this. It would be very helpful indeed if I could change the settings. Please instruct. Thanks.


Here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/95608-changing-posts-per-page.html#post843938


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

JBOGardens will be delivering plants by hand to those attending through John O'Neal (ForbiddenFrogs). Here is what we have to offer...

2 Peperoma 'Variegated' SALE:$25 
2 Peperomia 'Watermelon' SALE:$25
1 Peperomia 'Chrome Cranberry' $50 VERY RARE
2 Microsorum diversifolium $30
1 Pteris 'Fortunes Holly' $15
2 Wandering Jew 'Bicolor' $10
1 Philodendron Cordatum $10
1 Philodendron cordatum 'Scandens OXY' $10
1 Soleirolia spp. $10
1 H. helix $10
1 Marantha 'Purple Eyes' $20

We will also trade for reticulatus, vanzolini, uakarii, benadicta, fantastica, summersi, pepperi, bassleri, and pumilio, or you can buy the full plant package for $250
If you wish to buy, PM me what you would like and your name. You will pay through PayPal, and John O'Neal will deliver your plants! If you do not use PayPal, you can pay john upfront and receive your plants. If you wish to trade, PM me the trade frogs and we will work things out. John will give you the plants in exchange for the frogs. TWI members will receive a 10% discount on all items. 
Note: I will only trade if the frog(s) have a retail value of between $250 and $300

D


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i also have a female (not calling in over 1-1/2 years)orange sirensis for 40
vanzo and orange galatonoctus are spoken for.


mora said:


> i'll be bringing sale/trade
> 10-15 1-3months leucomelas for 25 or 5 for 100
> 
> 2.2 super blue auratus 2+years 250 cash
> ...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

*CHEAP & FREE! -*

I can bring the following if there is interest, but if you request it, you gotta take it!

Used vamp crab setup - 10g w/vented lid, aquarium heater, pump/filter with extra filter cartridges - $15

Used terrestrial 10g - tank with vented lid, LECA, bromeliad fossils - $8

Used sweater boxes - mostly 6, 12 and 15qt sizes. Most have been sitting empty for a year or two - *FREE!*

Used nursery pots - 4" & 6" - *FREE!*

Scrap glass - 3/32" and 1/8" thickness, most pieces measure roughly 3-5" by 12-16" *FREE!*


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dane I'll tAke the sweater boxes


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Forsale:

1.1 proven patricia pair

0.0.3 vanzo froglets 

Microspot auratus froglets 

Bakhuis froglets


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

here some pics of the frogs i got for trade/sale
pumilio pair
cobalt

citronella male
matecho
giant orange
2.2 super blue auratus


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

if somebody is into leopard geckos i'm selling my pair and extra male w/set ups and eggs laid two days agofor 100.extra male
eggs


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

BRINGING:

Tinctorious " New RIver" Proven Male

Azureus proven female

Red eyed tree frog sub adult female


Wanted:

If anyone has old exo terra's or zoo med's or other terrariums that are already set up or they want to let go cheap, PM me, i'm really open to anything if the price is right.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have some 12x12x18 zoo meds Im not using. They arent set up, but easily could be if you want to buy a complete set up Chris


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be bringing some Yellowback and Leucomelas froglets. I also have a few protean tanks available. I have a few 10g for cheap and some other oddball tanks. I will be bringing one Protean tank that is planted for sure. The others I will only bring if someone PM with interest. If anyone is interested and wants pics just PM me. See you all at the meet.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

If I end up going I for sure would like several types of isopod and silver temperate springs from Doug if you have them  starter cultures of course


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll be attending and interested in trades or sale of the following unmatched pumilio I have.
Female Esperanza 
Male Popa
Female Almirante
Male Loma Partida

all 2012 imports

Prices low and negotiable on the Popa and Esperanza as I have a few extras of those, so it's a good opportunity to pick up a sexed adult now and pick up a mate or few juvies later.

if you have an available opposite sex or juvie of any of the above locales please contact me.

Also can include a few Bennie tads or a tarahumara mountain kingsnake to sweeten a deal.

Also need a calling rio branco and would trade for a female or purchase outright.

Only interested in new pumilio or thumbs at this point.
Thanks, Aaron


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Unfortunately my daughter was readmitted to the hospital again tonight. Visiting hours are from 1:00-2:30 pm on Saturday, so if anyone is willing to show up around 12:30 and wait around to show vendors where to set up at 2:00 and to let people in please let me know. Thanks


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Chris Anderson has volunteered to show up early, so if you're coming to vend he can help tell you where to set up


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

That was nice of Chris, sorry to hear about your daughter Bonnie. S... always happens at the worst times I am also sorry I cannot come and make it a SC/NV meet but it looks like UT, and AZ are representing so it's all good. Have a great time everyone.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i made a mistake the exoterra i'm selling is 36x18x18 for 150 cash/trade
AFR - Accessories For Reptile: PRE-ORDER: NATURAL Terrarium (Large)


mora said:


> i'll be bringing sale/trade
> 10-15 1-3months leucomelas for 25 or 5 for 100
> 
> 2.2 super blue auratus 2+years 250 cash
> ...


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't seem to edit my old post, so here is my updated list

Bringing:

Tinctorious " New RIver" Proven Male

Azureus proven female

Red eyed tree frog sub adult female

Phyllobates Vittatus adults and juveniles

Standard Leucomelas juveniles for trade

Ghost Mantis

Wanted:

If anyone has old exo terra's or zoo med's or other terrariums that are already set up or they want to let go cheap, PM me, i'm really open to anything if the price is right.

Exploding springtail cultures

R. Variablis

Large groups Azureus/leucomelas/auratus


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

mora said:


> i made a mistake the exoterra i'm selling is 36x18x18 for 150 cash/trade
> AFR - Accessories For Reptile: PRE-ORDER: NATURAL Terrarium (Large)



What's up with that website's price? 

Those exo terra's go for 160 new at petsmart so i would figure you would need to charge significantly lower than the brand new retail price...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Chris, you have highland lamasi? Pm me


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

azn567 said:


> What's up with that website's price?
> 
> Those exo terra's go for 160 new at petsmart so i would figure you would need to charge significantly lower than the brand new retail price...


The website was for reference. He said he is selling the one he has for $150 or trade.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Also I have a lot of dwarf cobalt tinc tads...... would anyone be down to trade tads? lol


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any interest in a Hova-Bator incubator? I have one that was only used once. It has a thermostat with 2 clear windows to see in it. PM if interested and I can bring it with me. Willing to sell or trade.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

the one at petmart is the 36x18x12 for 160 the one i'm selling/trading is 36x18x18 check the links.
http://www.petco.com/product/115538...?CoreCat=firstinresult_ReptileHabitatsdecpost

Exo Terra® Natural Terrarium - Sale - Reptile - PetSmart


azn567 said:


> What's up with that website's price?
> 
> Those exo terra's go for 160 new at petsmart so i would figure you would need to charge significantly lower than the brand new retail price...


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Any one got a calling male Imitator "Cainarachi Valley"


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is an updated list of frogs available for pick up at show

2 male CV imitator 
5 subadult fine spot luecs (2 calling males in bunch)
5 subadult nicaraguan auratus
proven green and bronze auratus pair
proven luec pair
proven male summersi
2 mancreek juvies
HI auratus juvies
proven esperanza trio
blue jeans pair old euro import 
black jeans pair old euro import

If time permits I will bring Marcgravia cuttings and few other random things

thanks 
Eric


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dont want to step on Bonnies toes for plant sales, but I have some extra plants and bromeliads that I can bring if theres interest

Neo "liliputiana x blueberry muffin"
Neo "Blackberry"
Vriesea erythrodactylon hybrid from birdrock tropicals. Ill look the name up when I get home. Great viv sized vriesea
Nepenthes "ventrata" cuttings, unrooted. Its a beast! Lives on my porch 12 months a year. 
Tillandsia grab bag. Wont even pretend to remember their names
mosses from Manuran.... several varieties that Im not going to use all of
Moss mix from Folius. Got a ton, dont need it all 
Bulbophyllum cuttings, Ill see what I have available tonight

Some monkey ladder vines
Drift wood stumps, one large one small


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

mora said:


> the one at petmart is the 36x18x12 for 160 the one i'm selling/trading is 36x18x18 check the links.
> Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium - Desert Reptile Terrarium and Glass Terrarium from petco.com
> 
> Exo Terra® Natural Terrarium - Sale - Reptile - PetSmart



I'm talking about this one, the exact one you mentioned 36x18x18 sells brand new at petsmart for 159.99$....
Exo Terra Terrarium- 36x18x18 - Sale - Reptile - PetSmart


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

If anyone has Mint Terribilis available PM me.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

I still have lots of 1-3months leucomelas for 25 or 5 for 100.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's some of the goodies I'll be bringing....
Sea grape leaves.
Black and white film canisters with suction cups.
Petri dishes.
Excelsior.
Phase 22 panels
Red shank manzanita ...two 5' display branches
Isopods...Dwarf purple/ dwarf white/ dwarf grey/giant Orange
Springtails...temperate whites and pink.
Gold hydei and gold melanogaster.
Well started cuttings of the Manuran mystery vine! And a few other various plants.
R. Imitator "Varadero"
Looking forward to seeing everyone there ...sounds like its going to be our biggest meet yet!!!
I would also like to thank Bonnie for hosting.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'll bring a cutting of a rapidophora that I got from ericm.
some cuttings of a Epiphytic fern that I got from andy's orchids 
I'll only bring this if there is interest.pics coming later today.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

MrsKermitt2012 said:


> Hey all!! Long time!! I will definitely be at this one even if I need to hike to get there!! This is what I'm looking for:
> 
> AGB mix
> Fruit fly media
> ...


I'll bring you magnolia leaves.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

For anyone here who has not seen the address, it is 2024 E. Bangor Way, Anaheim, 92806 and my cell phone number is 714-261-6550 in case you get lost. Set up for vendors begins at 2, and the party starts at 3. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'll bring a bag of mixed plants 

also I have this alocasia rugosa plant and a cutting of rapidophora sp.and a epiphetic fern.lmk if interested.thanks.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Fricken awesome. Can you post pictures of the event pleaseeeeee?


----------

